# USC v AFI 2016



## Comedylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

I know that people have posted about this in the past, but I'm curious if anyone has any new input. I've been accepted into both USC and AFI and I can't decide between the two. My main interest is editing, but I'm not sure which school has a better reputation. Is anyone going through this same dilemma?


----------



## docbrown85 (May 20, 2016)

Comedylvr said:


> I know that people have posted about this in the past, but I'm curious if anyone has any new input. I've been accepted into both USC and AFI and I can't decide between the two. My main interest is editing, but I'm not sure which school has a better reputation. Is anyone going through this same dilemma?



Yes, I am in the same situation! Which program did you end up going with (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------

